# My new heels! (with a pic)



## Eoraptor (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls!  I finally got those 7 inch heels on Friday at my friend's babyshower.  They're a pretty tight fit, but I can walk in them more easily than I thought I would be able to.  I've been worried they're too slutty, but I dunno.  What do you girls think?


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2006)

Where are you planning on wearing them to hun?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 21, 2006)

wowzaaaa.. those are some .. pretty high heels!!
how tall are you without them?


----------



## labwom (Nov 21, 2006)

Sexy!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 21, 2006)

there's no way my feet would be able to handle 7in! lol


----------



## kaneda (Nov 21, 2006)

wow.  can you really walk in them?  I have problems with 3 inchers! lol


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 21, 2006)

IMO, they look pretty pornstar-ish. Not exactly a bad thing, but I just wouldn't wear them myself. To each his/her own. And ouch! 7 inches? I'll be crying for you hehe.


----------



## micky_mouse (Nov 21, 2006)

those are pretty i have a simialar set like those


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 21, 2006)

OOhhh I love them!!!!! *WANTS WANTS WANTS*


----------



## kimmy (Nov 21, 2006)

those are hott! where'd you get them? i want to learn how to walk in heels...i'm not good even in once inch heels hahaha


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 21, 2006)

Some people might consider them slutty. It depends where you wear them. A grocery store, yes, tacky and slutty would probably be the opinion of at least a few. But if you were going to a strip club or something or maybe clubbing then no.


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmm.  So, we have 1 vote for too slutty, 4 votes for not too slutty, and 1 vote for it depends on the event.

 Quote:

  Where are you planning on wearing them to hun?  
 
Heehee  Good question!  I think I'd be too shy to wear them anywhere at the moment.

 Quote:

  how tall are you without them?  
 
6"4'

 Quote:

  wow. can you really walk in them? I have problems with 3 inchers! lol  
 
I can walk around the house in them, but I'm usually sitting down while at home, and certainly don't have to walk fast or for very long.

 Quote:

  those are hott! where'd you get them?  
 
My friend gave them to me.  She said a transvestite friend of hers gave them to her years ago, but they're too big for her.


----------



## Katura (Nov 23, 2006)

I think they are awesome. Definatly party/club wear! They look like soo much funn!!! I want some!

Hope you enjoy them! Practice practice!


----------



## little teaser (Nov 23, 2006)

i love them they are sexAy and not slutty at all hope you feel like a goddess when you rock those shoes


----------



## ellesea (Nov 23, 2006)

Wooow. Those are killer high!! Not my style, but they would be hot to wear to a club, though.


----------



## juli (Nov 23, 2006)

I think they look hOt!

ur tall w.o 7 inchers.  That will make u almost 7'. wow

Definately for clubbing!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 25, 2006)

like i say you should wear them with jeans with a dressy top! you will look fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. snap em fingers and say i look to fabulous for ya! hehehhe


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 25, 2006)

You'll have to be sure not to bang your head on things at 6'11" 

They look fun though


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 25, 2006)

Platform shoes like that are actually easier to handle than regular heels.  There isn't much of an incline. 

I think they are so fun! You could wear them to the club and do kind of a  disco look! (?) Remember what RuPaul used to say?  "With hair, heels and attitude I am 7 ft tall! *snap* "


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 25, 2006)

sweet....i've always wanted shoes like that...

I told my best friend to get some for me as a wedding present hehe


----------



## Lalli (Dec 1, 2006)

personally i wouldnt wear them myself.. im tall like 5'7 nowhere as tall as u bt if u like em go 4 it


----------



## delovely (Dec 20, 2006)

they look so cool! I'd totally break my ankles in them ,lol but I say if you feel comfortable in them then why not?? They're perfect for any party, night out, clubbing, etc.


----------



## Vicky88 (Dec 20, 2006)

They're not to my taste but if you have the confidence to wear them then go for it! They do look a lil porn star, but as said above, that's not necessarily a bad thing!!


----------



## Katja (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't think shoes really hold sole dictatorship over whether someone looks slutty or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So it really depends what you are wearing them with.

They are personally not my style, but to each his own.  Practice def.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2006)

wow~ i cant imagine the pain when u twix ur ankle in those


----------



## Raerae (Dec 26, 2006)

G'luck with those....

Only friends I've seen with those kinda of heels dance for dollars...  And even they only had them on in the club...

Your totally asking for attention in those...  And not the right kind...

I'll be the reality check in this thread...  Unless your going to a gay club or something, i'd suggest keeping them at home.

No one wears 7'' heels...

Those heels are like a bad steriotype waiting to happen...

Not trying to be mean, just telling it as it is...  I'm sure i'm not the only person thinking it.  There is a lot of hate out there chico, dont make yourself to obvious of a target.

Edit:  Funny thing is...  When I saw the topic of the thread, i was totally expecting heels just like those, only clear.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 1, 2007)

yikes those are tall!!...the tallest I have are 4inch jessica simpsons..and i cant even walk too much on them...but if oyu like 'em then go for it!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh!  I haven't checked this board in a while.  Seems more people replied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regarding the heels, I still haven't worn them in public and probably never will.  I'm still nervous about their stripperness, but also they just don't fit well.  Too tight.  Now finding some non-stripper heels in size 16.... that will be a challenge.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_G'luck with those....

Only friends I've seen with those kinda of heels dance for dollars...  And even they only had them on in the club...

Your totally asking for attention in those...  And not the right kind...

I'll be the reality check in this thread...  Unless your going to a gay club or something, i'd suggest keeping them at home.

No one wears 7'' heels...

Those heels are like a bad steriotype waiting to happen...

Not trying to be mean, just telling it as it is...  I'm sure i'm not the only person thinking it.  There is a lot of hate out there chico, dont make yourself to obvious of a target.

Edit:  Funny thing is...  When I saw the topic of the thread, i was totally expecting heels just like those, only clear._

 

I'll be the reality check in this thread... Unless your going to a gay club or something, i'd suggest keeping them at home.

why do you have to go to a gay club to wear them? that makes NO sense to me at all...the are high, but saying wearing them to a gay club is ok and no where else is kinda weird..I mean I know where you are coming from, but Mickey should wear them when going out..not only if someone goes to a gay club..


----------

